# Carter Pics



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

Here are some pics of the newest stuff from Carter Enterprises:


*The Three Finger Solution II*












*The Four Finger Solution II*


----------



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

*Trigger Shoes*

*The new Thumb Shoe*











*The new Palm Shoe*


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Mecrowe,

Could you post a couple pictures of the new S2 that shows one with the safety engages, and one without -- so I can see how much travel there actually is?

Unless Fred gets one, I doubt I will have a chance to see one.


----------



## Nicely (Jun 13, 2002)

When will they be avaiable?? S2


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 12, 2002)

Mecrowe,

When are you going to produce a Solution for us D loopshooters?


----------



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

Sorry guys...I haven't been reading this bowrd too much lately and these questions got past me. Anyway, releases, at least the 3 and 4 finger versions are currently available, at least the last time i checked. 

The amount of movement is very small. The pictures are with the safety engaged. To lock the head in place, you only need to push the thumb peg forward abuot a 1/16th of an inch. If you look closely at teh pictures, you will see the set button is pushed in past the thumb trigger arm. the amount of overlap is the amount of travel that is required to lock the head in place.


Kiwi,
The Solution II's shoot great off of a d-loop. I have been shooting it like that for about 8 months now, and the only problem I encountered was with a really short d-loop. I was torqueing the release so much that I would cause the hook to slip out of the loop. As long as your loop is at least 1/2 inch (which it should be anyway to avoid torqueing the string) then you will be fine shooting the Solution II off of a d-loop.


Have fun...
--mike


----------



## Tom C (May 25, 2002)

Ordered my 3 finger on Friday.....Can't wait & will be interested to see how it compares to my 4 finger I bought about 4 months ago.

Tom C


----------



## mecrowe (May 22, 2002)

Tom,
I think you'll be happy with the new safety system. For me, it takes less thinking and feeling around. I also like the three finger releases better, beacuse as soon as I add my pinky to a release, I tend to start firing the release by squeezing my hand shut, rather than thru pure back tension.


Enjoy!
--mike


----------



## Silverfox (Aug 12, 2002)

Recieved mine yesterday, this is a big improvement over the original, have only had a few shots so far but it already feels like an old friend, Thank you Carter


----------



## Tom C (May 25, 2002)

I'm jealous......mine is in transit and should have it by tomorrow. Looking forward to comparing it to my older Solution 2. 

Tom C


----------



## Sico (Sep 30, 2002)

*atention 2*

does anyone know when the new atention 2 is coming out?


----------



## Jim Pruitte (May 27, 2002)

It's already out. It's on the web site now.

http://www.releaseaid.com/atension2.shtml


----------



## Sico (Sep 30, 2002)

oh yeah i knew they were on the carter site but i called lancaster and some other shops and was wondering when i'd b seeing them mainstream.


----------

